# My clan of animals! (PIC HEAVY)



## macdeezy (Apr 21, 2012)

So I thought I would share with you all my lil boogers!  My fiance and I consider them our children, and they really help me deal with my Crohns Disease! If I didn't have them, and know that I have to get up everyday because they need me to care for them, I would be deeply depressed like I was before I got my first pet! All the ferrets (except Jerret) & chinchillas were rescued from neglecting homes and being sold on Craigslist, 1 came with a tumor (Flapjack), and 1 has Adrenal Disease (Remy). The Hedgehogs & Short tailed opossum are from a great breeder down in LA. 


















& here is Mystery












My male Hedgie




My 2 Females Shiva(the dark one) and Snow(the white one)




My Bufo Alvarius... AKA: Sonoran Desert Toad




3 Toed Box turtle




Sulcatta Tort




Gopher Snake




My newest addition... My Short Tailed Opossum, which was supposed to be hand raised, but every time i hold him, he constantly bites!


----------



## ascott (Apr 21, 2012)

Very cool group of critters....


----------



## macdeezy (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you! They keep me REAL busy!  I should be getting another STO pretty soon... and I plan on breeding the hedgies after my wedding in June! The 2 female hedgies are my absolute favorite!! They are so calm and love to snuggle, my male on the other hand, is a jerk! LOL! He always pops his spikes out, and will bite if you keep trying to play with him!


----------



## ACD1sM (Apr 21, 2012)

How do you get away with having the ferret out here in cali ? I want one but I don't want to have to hide it all the time or be worried if they make loud noises.


----------



## wellington (Apr 21, 2012)

Very cute little zoo you got going there[/quote]


----------



## Kerryann (Apr 21, 2012)

You have a cute crew


----------



## Jacob (Apr 21, 2012)

Very Nice


----------



## macdeezy (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks guys! They are a big hit whenever I have company over! 
And there are more ferrets in Cali then you might think! California accounts for (last time I checked) 28% of ferret related sales in the US! I have NEVER had a problem whenever I take them to the pet store...actually 2 nights ago I took 2 of the ferrets to Pet Fun and just let them run around on the leash..most workers just want to know a lil about them since they sell stuff for them, but have never had any interaction with them! I used to take them out to the park allot also, but havent lately! And there was never a problem there either! 
Also I am on probation and have never had a problem with them! My probation officer has seen them and my hedgies, and honestly never even asks or says anything about them!
3 of my ferrets were being sold on craigslist, but I refused to pay for them since they were obviously in poor health so the owners just gave them to me (with their cages). And another was brought down from Sacramento because they heard I rescue and take good care of the ferrets! Most listed on Craigslist are from College kids that thought it would be cool to own a ferret, but didnt realize the DAILY cleaning and care that it takes to care for these pets! 
They are VERY fun and cute pets, but seriously NOT for everyone! If I wasn't home all day and able to care for them as much as I do, I would deffinitely give them back up for adoption, but I honestly cannot see myself not owning a ferret my entire life! They seriously chip at your heart and you instantly fall in love with them! 
Also, ferrets do not make loud noises... actually they only make a VERY quiet "dooking" sound and it is only when they are very happy! If they have enough time out of their cage, then they will be happy and content! They play HARD for 1-2 hours, and then crash out for another few hours! so they are not too demanding... the only hard part is cleaning their cages out thoroughly a few times a day! And if you have one, I don't think it will be that bad, I dont remember.. its been a while since i only owned one!  

I finally got around to taking pics of my CDT and some face shots of the Sulcatta!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 21, 2012)

wow, They are great!


----------

